# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.27.16. FRP remove for Alcatel REVVL / A30 Fierce

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.16**MTK Tab:*Added *Remove FRP* operation for:*♦ Alcatel 5049W/ REVVL
♦ Alcatel 5049Z / A30 Fierce* *HiSilicon Tab:**Added* (in a test mode) *Unlock, IMEI repair, Get bootloader code, 
FRP and ID* remove features support for:*♦ Huawei P20 lite ANE-LX1 
♦ Huawei Honor 9 Lite LLD-L21
♦ Huawei Nova 3e ANE-AL00 ANE-L21 ANE-TL00
♦ Huawei Y9 (2018) FLA-AL00 FLA-LA10
♦ Huawei MediaPad M5 SHT-AL09
♦ Huawei MediaPad M5 8 SHT-W09 SHT-AL09**QCOM Tab:**Added* (in a test mode) *Repair IMEI, Get bootloader code, 
FRP and ID* remove features support for:*♦ Huawei Honor 7C LND-AL30 LND-AL40
♦ Huawei Y6 Prime 2018 ATU-L31* *Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ ALTICE S20* (MT6580)
♦ *Bmobile AX681* (MT6751)
♦ *HTC Desire 10 pro* (MT6755)
♦ *Lenovo A806* (MT6592)
♦ *Noblex N503* (MT6735)
♦ *Noblex N451* (MT6582)
♦ *Nyx Glam* (MT6580الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله  فيك  اخي_

----------

